# T K Maxx



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I've just been to T K Maxx and am rather pleased as I have just got half a gallon of pup and fluff tearless shampoo for £9.99 

I also bought this toy as a treat but sadly it only lasted 10 mins 
Think I'll have to buy a tougher treat next time xx

Think I'll be taking a trip back their next week


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

The pet head shampoo looks like a great find...do you know if TK maxx sell this at all their stores regularly or did it look like a one off?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've bought Pet Head from TK Maxx before too but they don't always have it. I looked recently in the Watford and Hatfield stores and none in Watford and only the sprays in Hatfield so like anything in TK Maxx it's a bit of luck if they have any!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got some from my local store too, but as Janet said they don't always have it in.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> Hi
> 
> The pet head shampoo looks like a great find...do you know if TK maxx sell this at all their stores regularly or did it look like a one off?


Tbh I think they just get the odd product now and then, I was delighted when I found this shampoo it was a great bargain I can't find anywhere else that sells this size bottle x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My advice with TK Maxx is if you see and like it - BUY it on the spot....they do not carry stock and once it's gone it's gone....I have missed out on getting things as I thought ...oh I'll come back and get that later....big mistake!
I've bought quite a lot of dog products from them...some quite nice as you don't see them anywhere else.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we don't have TK Maxx...and in the US it's calld T J Maxx...so funny...we have Marshals and winners which is like the same kind of thing....they sell the pet head stuff sometimes too! great finds on dog stuff there...I got a coat for Lady there for only $12 for the winter time...cute dog beds and lots of name brand stuff.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> My advice with TK Maxx is if you see and like it - BUY it on the spot....they do not carry stock and once it's gone it's gone....I have missed out on getting things as I thought ...oh I'll come back and get that later....big mistake!
> I've bought quite a lot of dog products from them...some quite nice as you don't see them anywhere else.


I totally agree with that Colin...

some of my friends hate shopping with me as I love a good bargain and will rumble for hours until I find them, they say it's like a jumble sale in t k maxx and can't be bothered to look but to me it's heaven, you can get some really unique quirky things


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good find a small bottle costs £9.99 x


----------

